# how to activate windows server 2003



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

At my school one of my professors is subscribed to MSDN. He gave me a copy of windows server 2003 with the license key. I installed the OS and everything was going great until it told me to activate it. I cannot activate the server because it is telling me the license key is invalid. I have called microsoft about this and they want to charge me $250 to analyze my system. I said forget it and are trying different things that i find on the net. I have tried several illegal license keys (yes i know this is wrong but im running out of options). none of them are working to let me activate my server. this is a legitamate issue of windows server 2003 with a legitamate license. My professor paid for all of this software for students and we are getting screwed by it. any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry but we can't help you.
You or the Professor will have to contact Microsoft.
*Extract from the Forum Rules*
ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES

We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with software pirating, hacking, password cracking and keystroke recording software. Furthermore we will not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise. 

This thread will be closed


----------

